# "TRUE" 4-WD / 4x4's ???



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*Are there any "TRUE" 4WD / 4x4's (Limited-Slip or Locker, Front & Rear ) "from the factory" ?

If not, which vehicles are the easiest and least expensive to convert ?

I am NOT talking about "AWD - All Wheel Drive" or "Full-Time" vehicles . . .

In the past, I have had K5 Blazers the have a Posi / Limited-Slip rear axle, but an "Open" front differential ( "3-Wheel Drive"). Also, I had a full-size 1992 Bronco that I was sadly surprised to find out had "Open" differentials, Front & Rear ("2-Wheel-Drive" - 1 front / 1 rear). 

Obviously, NONE of those set-ups provided "True 4 Wheel-Drive", at least not "from the factory".

Are their any other vehicles you can suggest . . . I am 180 miles inland from the coast, so MPG is important, too.

Thanks ! *


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Rubicon comes with lockers on both axles from the factory, I believe.

Several trucks/SUVs have optional diffs. (Tacoma, 4Runner, Xterra, Frontier, Pathfinder to name a few.) Anything new with stock front LSD as an option is probably going to be electronic, not mechanical, so keep that in mind.

NOTHING in any of these categories is going to give you great fuel economy though.


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

chevys have the G80 posilock in the rear as an option. nothing upfront though.. your best option is to get a truck with a solid axle up front and put a spartan locker or ARB air locker. Always remember that a real good truck is built not bought.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Dude on a counch is correct about the Rubicon. It and the Dodge Powerwagon is the only stock vehicle you can get that locks front and rears. You can get a G-80 option from Chevy It is also called Command Trax in some of thier literature. It is very had to find a used chevy truck with this option and it will only cover the rear axle . I do not belive there is a aftermarket front locker for a streetable chevy that has the GMT800 or 900 drive trains. ( 1999 up chevy trucks).


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Eaton makes an e-locker for the AAM 9.25 found in the front of IFS Chevys, like my '07 2500HD (GMT900). http://www.drivetrainshop.com/Eaton_E_Locker_p/eat-19622-010.htm

ARB also makes an air locker. http://store.arbusa.com/ARB-Air-Locker-GM-AAM-925-Inch-33-Spline-All-Ratios-RD197-P3545.aspx

I have the G80 autolocker in the rear. I hope I never have another beach truck without a locking diff. It's been very useful.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Perhaps a more important criteria is wheel size. I'm hearing about a lot of guys having difficulty with the 18" and 20" wheels the manufacturers are putting on new trucks. The tires don't want to bag down enough when the tires are aired down. Luckily, my 2500HD has 16" wheels and I don't have any problem making load range E tires bag when I get to about 20 PSI.

Even with a locker I can't get anywhere without airing down to get the tires to float.


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

jmadre said:


> I have the G80 autolocker in the rear. I hope I never have another beach truck without a locking diff. It's been very useful.


i agree. if you do buy used and want the G80 just look for it in the RPO codes. normally in the glove box or you can search the VIN


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

fishin757 said:


> i agree. if you do buy used and want the G80 just look for it in the RPO codes. normally in the glove box or you can search the VIN


For 2007 up the G80 code 

G80 Differential, limited slip
1 - Included in (Y42) 18" All-Season Tire Performance Package (Model 6DG69 only)
2 - Included in (Y42) 18" All-Season Tire {Performance Package (Model 6DH69 only). Included and only available in (Y43) 19" Summer Tire Performance Package (Model 6DP69 only with [MX0] 6-speed automatic transmission). 

from the 2010 GMC truck ordering guide

G80 Differential, heavy-duty automatic locking rear
1 - Included with (Z82) Trailering Package on Retail Orders only.
2 - Included with (Z82) Trailering Package on Retail Orders only,
(PDU) Power Pack Plus or (NHT) Max Trailering Pack.


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

Alexy said:


> For 2007 up the G80 code
> 
> G80 Differential, limited slip
> 1 - Included in (Y42) 18" All-Season Tire Performance Package (Model 6DG69 only)
> ...


seems that im not up to date with all the new codes hah im used to OBS GMT400 codes


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Solid axle late 80s early 90s suburban, stick a chip in it and a good 20mpg


----------



## hpierce301 (Jan 24, 2011)

the 99+ jeep grand cherokee overlands have the quadra drive option. limited slip front and back. and new models have a QDII option

"The major advantage of Quadra-Drive was that the combined transfer case and progressive locking differentials in each axle could automatically control traction between all four wheels"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeep_Grand_Cherokee


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the input, so far, guys. I really appreciate your help !


----------

